# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  طريقة حذف حساب جوجل اكونت من جهاز wiko lenny2

## ilyass258

طريقة حذف حساب جوجل اكونت من جهاز wiko lenny2

----------


## mansourselmy6

شكرا اخي

----------


## elboss

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## saied24

شكراااااااايااخى الكريم

----------


## ياسرنورنور

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## fahd95559

لاهنت شكرا لك

----------


## youssof3

شكرا جزيلا  صديقي

----------

